# shelter/rescue fundraising apps - "ResQwalk" and "WalkforaDog"



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone using these smartphone apps? I think it is pretty neat idea so I thought I would share. I downloaded the ResQwalk one as one of the rescues I like is on it. I am going to check out which shelters/rescues are on the other one also.

*ResQWalk*: http://resqwalk.com/

Excerpts from website:
_“ResQwalk enables you to raise money for animal rescues and shelters just by going for a walk! It’s free. It’s easy. And you can help save lives. “

“Each week ResQwalk announces a donation pool (e.g. $2,500) and in order for a rescue to receive donations from the pool, its supporters simply need to check-in to the app when they go for a walk. We support animal rescues in the United States and Canada.”_


*Wooftrax’s WalkforaDog app*: WoofTrax: Dog Powered Fundraising | Take your Walk for a dog | Walk your dog and benefit Animal Shelters

Excerpts from the website
_“Support your local animal organization simply by walking your dog! Use the app each time you grab for the leash. It’s healthy for you, your dog, and your favorite shelter or rescue.”

“Click “Get the App” at the top of the page, install the free Android or iPhone app, and start taking your Walk for a Dog every day. You can change the shelter or rescue you are walking for in the setup tab of the app for iPhone users, or in the settings menu for Android users. Be sure to encourage your selected animal organization to get the word out! The more people walking for a shelter or rescue, the more we can donate.”_


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Our local rescues are all using Wooftrax. None of the rescues I know as seen a check yet, so I have no idea if it will translate to anything. We'll see--I hope so!

Amazon users should also start using smile.amazon.com to start shopping -- pick any 501(c)(3) charity to receive 0.5% of your purchase (including your local rescues).


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Magwart said:


> Our local rescues are all using Wooftrax. None of the rescues I know as seen a check yet, so I have no idea if it will translate to anything. We'll see--I hope so!
> 
> Amazon users should also start using smile.amazon.com to start shopping -- pick any 501(c)(3) charity to receive 0.5% of your purchase (including your local rescues).


I was hoping to hear your thoughts when I started this thread. It seems that the donations to any given shelter/rescue are directly linked to participation of people who have designated your shelter/rescue as the beneficiary.

I do think it is an interesting idea and think it can only be a good thing if it takes off. I believe one of these apps also lets people without dogs participate by sponsoring a dog. I don't know, still trying to learn more about how these apps work.

How would you improve upon the idea?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've found the app's tracking mechanism to be pretty buggy on my iPhone. When I'm not on a street but rather walking through open fields or parks, it seems to have no idea where I am sometimes. I'm not at all confident that anything's getting logged accurate. 

As a feature, I wish people could pledge money for miles -- e.g., pledge a $100 donation when they hit 100 miles (esp. the distance runners!). There'd be a cheerleading section of FB if our marathon trainers could do that. 

We've got flyers for Wooftrax in our adoption packets now, along with Albertson's grocery key tags (since scanning a Community Partners tag translates to a donation of 1% of grocery sales). I need to make a flyer for Amazon smile, now that I think about it.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Magwart said:


> I've found the app's tracking mechanism to be pretty buggy on my iPhone. When I'm not on a street but rather walking through open fields or parks, it seems to have no idea where I am sometimes. I'm not at all confident that anything's getting logged accurate.
> 
> As a feature, I wish people could pledge money for miles -- e.g., pledge a $100 donation when they hit 100 miles (esp. the distance runners!). There'd be a cheerleading section of FB if our marathon trainers could do that.
> 
> We've got flyers for Wooftrax in our adoption packets now, along with Albertson's grocery key tags (since scanning a Community Partners tag translates to a donation of 1% of grocery sales). I need to make a flyer for Amazon smile, now that I think about it.


Great ideas for new app features! 

Yes, I can imagine that in off-grid areas, it would be harder for the app to track mileage. I still have memories from the earliest car GPS systems where the screen would just be a big void in the area I was in... lol! One time, the system insistently told me to turn right, when doing so would have led me right into a lake... lol! 

Now, I will have to look up Amazon smile  The shelters/rescues I am connected with all have arrangements with grocery stores, but I don't think they are taking part in a Amazon program... please send details.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Just go to http://smile.amazon.com/ -- log in and shop per usual. Then pick a charity in the box at the top. They track the donation, even if the charity hasn't signed up yet (and lets them sign up later). It's super-easy. There's a separate website for organization administrators to sign up to arrange payment of the donation.


----------

